# MasterChef



## sam76 (28 June 2009)

I'm not into trash tv but i found this amusing...

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/story/0,28383,25702048-10229,00.html

I thought Poh was the hottest followed by Justine....


----------



## Bobby (28 June 2009)

sam76 said:


> I'm not into trash tv but i found this amusing...
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/story/0,28383,25702048-10229,00.html
> 
> I thought Poh was the hottest followed by Justine....




I liked Poe but my pick   was Justine , on another note why to they allow that ugly tattooed bugger to still wear that hat  ?


----------



## spooly74 (28 June 2009)

Bobby said:


> I liked Poe but my pick   was Justine , on another note why to they allow that ugly tattooed bugger to still wear that hat  ?



She'll be back


----------



## sam76 (28 June 2009)

Yeah, I thought it was exremely rude him wearing that hat inside - especially in HK.


----------



## Prospector (28 June 2009)

I think the producers are starting to let us see the real side of Chris - recently we have seen him smirking at others etc whereas before he was portrayed as the all round good guy.  That hat - must be pretty rank by now.  I do hate seeing them all sweating into the pot now, they should have to wear some kind of headgear.  Yuck!


----------



## Julia (28 June 2009)

Agree about the hat and need for head covering.

This is the first reality show I've ever become hooked on but I've missed some episodes.
Why have two people who were previously tossed off returned, i.e. Julia and I think Lucas - big bloke?

I thought it was down to Chris, Julie, Justine and Sam.


----------



## Prospector (28 June 2009)

Julia said:


> Agree about the hat and need for head covering.
> 
> This is the first reality show I've ever become hooked on but I've missed some episodes.
> Why have two people who were previously tossed off returned, i.e. Julia and I think Lucas - big bloke?
> ...




A few weeks ago Julia and Lucas both competed with a well known Chef in a 'cook off'.  In a blind test, judges had to give each meal a rating.  Julia and Lucas both beat the well known chef.  Julie had one of these challenges in Hong Kong but lost so she did not automatically go through to the last round; Justine had one of these challenges a couple of weeks earlier, and she also lost.

They are confusing people by saying that there are four to go, when there are 2 others who are already there. Plus Sam, Chris Julie and umm, the South Australian guy!


----------



## xyzedarteerf (28 June 2009)

have you seen the way Judge Gary Mehigan looks at his pet Sam  if i was to know better his some sort Gary's pet chef project in the show, his swept him off like a knight in pink armor away from elimination a few times...ehem..


----------



## robandcoll (28 June 2009)

Never noticed that before. I will keep an eye on it. Really good show though especially if you are a home foody.

9/10 so far


----------



## trinity (28 June 2009)

Sam had been on the chopping block several times, and, seemingly can't be eliminated.  I do not think he has produced anything spectacular tho.  Same goes for Andre, who has never won any challenge until today, and, is still on the show. As for those who took greater risks in their cook-outs, seems to back-fire more, versus those that just maintained a reasonable dish (e.g. Andre).



I hope Pho and Justine get back to the competition.  I don't think Pho got credit for her being up all night and decorating the cake during one of the challenges.


----------



## Prospector (28 June 2009)

Pho was given two chances in the selection rounds when no-one else was, but I also heard the rumour last week that Justine was coming back.  I think it will be Justine.  But I do agree that not enough credit was given to pho for the all nighter.  Did you notice that the 'gluten intolerant' bride was eating the chocolate layer when the gluten free layer was the orange cake?  Might have been an interesting 'first night' for her.

And that Andre was seen in Adelaide market a week ago; which everyone thought meant he had been eliminated.  But then the same person with the Justine rumour said not to worry, he was still there.  Which means perhaps he wins the challenge against the celebrity chef.

I am on some very interesting non-tv forums that seem to know exactly what happens in tv land.  They knew all about the Packed th the Rafter storylines well in advance too.   Time will tell if they are right this time.

And we too ask why Sam is still there.  There was a rumour that he and another contestant were very much a going thing and the marriage was no longer.....The wedding dress was also on ebay too!

Sigh, what a tragic post.....


----------



## spooly74 (28 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Pho was given two chances in the selection rounds when no-one else was, but I also heard the rumour last week that Justine was coming back.  I think it will be Justine.



Your source is good Mrs. P   Perhaps they'll bring back more than one


----------



## Prospector (28 June 2009)

spooly74 said:


> Your source is good Mrs. P   Perhaps they'll bring back more than one




Ahh, will just go in and check my source....:

They even posted a link to the dress.  Sigh.
Hmm, the rumour is POH.  

AND Chris and Julia made more than dim sums in Hong Kong! we need a blech icon!


----------



## jono1887 (28 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Ahh, will just go in and check my source....:
> 
> They even posted a link to the dress.  Sigh.
> Hmm, the rumour is POH.
> ...




where are these supposed sources coming from?? I did think it wasnt fair that Poh got kicked off after spending the whole night decorating though 
Hopefully she comes back


----------



## nomore4s (28 June 2009)

Unfortunatly I must admit I'm also hooked on this show, mainly due to my other half forcing me to watch it:.

Sam has been kissed on the @rse by a fairy or something - he is clearly the worst cook left and has been for a long time. He very rarely gets it right.

I hope Justine is brought back, not so keen on Poh though.


----------



## springhill (28 June 2009)

My observations from the show

1. Justine is HOT
2. Sam is a perv who leers all over the girls, first there was the girl from Perth he was always hugging (Kate?), then Poh, then suprise suprise he picked Justine to go on the reward cruise in HK, saw that one coming
3. Justine is HOT
4. Andre shouldve been bundled out ages ago, hes the last i would pick on my team, who the hell burns oven paper???? Watch him crumble against the celeb chef.... WILL BE LAUGHABLE
5. Justine is HOT
6. Im as big a perv as Sam is


----------



## nomore4s (28 June 2009)

springhill said:


> My observations from the show
> 
> 1. Justine is HOT
> 2. Sam is a perv who leers all over the girls, first there was the girl from Perth he was always hugging (Kate?), then Poh, then suprise suprise he picked Justine to go on the reward cruise in HK, saw that one coming
> ...




lol, I actually told my other half he would pick Justine for that cruise. Sam is very much a try hard sleaze, I wonder what his wife at home is thinking watching the show as he forns all over any of the young ladies that give him the time of day.


----------



## Julia (16 July 2009)

Was anyone else surprised to see Chris sent home this evening?

Although he's been over-confident and a bit arrogant sometimes, his food and general demeanour have been pretty consistent throughout the show.

I don't think I could have eaten any of Pho's meal tonight.  Yuk to the 100 day old eggs in particular.

And Julie didn't finish her plating up.  She's constantly disorganised and very emotional.

So I'll be surprised if Pho doesn't win the ultimate title.

What do others think?


----------



## Iggy_Pop (16 July 2009)

Yes, I was also surprised to see Chris go, but if Julie gets a good run, she will challenge Pho.


----------



## gordon2007 (16 July 2009)

Julia said:


> What do others think?




Go the POH!!!


----------



## jono1887 (16 July 2009)

Julia said:


> Was anyone else surprised to see Chris sent home this evening?
> 
> Although he's been over-confident and a bit arrogant sometimes, his food and general demeanour have been pretty consistent throughout the show.
> 
> ...




Yep, Chris was probably Poh's only threat... with him gone, I don't think Julie will have much of a chance.


----------



## springhill (16 July 2009)

Unfortunately with Chris gone, TV's best show has just gone to mud..... If you average out the performances over the entire show it should've been Chris v Justine
Re: Julie, how many times can someone complain about messing things up, as well as being in the bottom 3 and still make it to the final? 
I never thought of Chris as arrogant, maybe a little smug & confident in his abilities, but he won time after time and, hell, the guy can cook!
If i could choose anyones restaurant to eat at out of all the contestants it would be Chris'! Opinions on this?


----------



## rederob (16 July 2009)

Tom would have been my pick.
I suspect the other contestants heaved a sigh of relief when he left.
If I could concoct the finalists, they would have been Justine cooking off with Tom - perfect opposites.
No doubt there are some that already know who won.
I would like to see Julie win the first series as her qualities are quintessentially likeable, and her vision for a cookbook will be a huge success - should she get the nod.


----------



## gordon2007 (16 July 2009)

rederob said:


> Tom would have been my pick.




 His sweating into the meals grossed me out. And who was the guy with the terminal herpe sore on his lip. Friggin hell I'd never want to eat any of his food knowing his nasty fingers where touching lips and then my food. 

Also, how come none of them ever had to wear hats whilst cooking. I'm suprised the judges weren't constantly coughing up hairballs.


----------



## michael_selway (19 July 2009)

springhill said:


> Unfortunately with Chris gone, TV's best show has just gone to mud..... If you average out the performances over the entire show it should've been Chris v Justine
> Re: Julie, how many times can someone complain about messing things up, as well as being in the bottom 3 and still make it to the final?
> I never thought of Chris as arrogant, maybe a little smug & confident in his abilities, but he won time after time and, hell, the guy can cook!
> If i could choose anyones restaurant to eat at out of all the contestants it would be Chris'! Opinions on this?




It will be a good one tonight, POH vs Justine!


----------



## rederob (19 July 2009)

michael_selway said:


> It will be a good one tonight, POH vs Justine!



Your stock related comments are as well informed as your TV critique?


----------



## Agentm (19 July 2009)

i say go pooh

i mean poh


----------



## warezwana (19 July 2009)

Julie instead of Chris or Justine in the final 2 is just wrong  and IF she goes on to win  
Jeez even Julia is more deserving of being in the top 2 than her...
Poh, Justine, Chris are all streets ahead of her as amatuer chefs and one of them SHOULD have been there. She should go home and take her 25 years of cooking experience and learn to become a 'cleaner' more organised cook...

I have enjoyed how the judges have critiqued the show, i think they have done a top job unlike so many other reality shows where the judges say and do such stupid comments/things...

In saying all that though im sure she is a better cook than myself


----------



## Julia (19 July 2009)

warezwana said:


> Julie instead of Chris or Justine in the final 2 is just wrong  and IF she goes on to win
> Jeez even Julia is more deserving of being in the top 2 than her...
> Poh, Justine, Chris are all streets ahead of her as amatuer chefs and one of them SHOULD have been there. She should go home and take her 25 years of cooking experience and learn to become a 'cleaner' more organised cook...



I agree.   I think they were wrong about Chris.  His performance was good throughout, and it seems wrong that he was tossed out just on the basis of the last meal.   And he received no 'consolation prize', such as was given to Justine in the form of being invited to go and work with Matt Moran.

I have the feeling that Chris was eliminated because he was a bit too confident of his abilities.  I suspect there has been a plan all along to have the Julie type person, i.e. someone all domestic, a family person etc.
Hope I'm wrong, and Poh wins.   Julie is too emotional and way too messy.





> I have enjoyed how the judges have critiqued the show, i think they have done a top job unlike so many other reality shows where the judges say and do such stupid comments/things...



Yes, they've been really good.  Not terribly keen on the Matt bloke but the other two are first class.


----------



## Calliope (19 July 2009)

I only fleetingly saw this show so I don't know the characters, but there was one joker wearing a hat. Did anyone ask him why?  I believe the next show will be a cook-off for fat people. They are having a dance-off for fat people on another channel.


----------



## nomore4s (19 July 2009)

Julia said:


> I agree.   I think they were wrong about Chris.  His performance was good throughout, and it seems wrong that he was tossed out just on the basis of the last meal.   And he received no 'consolation prize', such as was given to Justine in the form of being invited to go and work with Matt Moran.
> 
> I have the feeling that Chris was eliminated because he was a bit too confident of his abilities.  I suspect there has been a plan all along to have the Julie type person, i.e. someone all domestic, a family person etc.
> Hope I'm wrong, and Poh wins.   Julie is too emotional and way too messy




Chris doesn't need to work with someone like Matt Moran as he already has his own business which will no doubt be very popular after this show, so in a way he did get a consolation prize.

I think Julie beat Chris because her vision for the cookbook is clearly the best. If Julie does win it will be a bit of a joke as she was clearly the worst performed cook in the finals week.


----------



## kincella (19 July 2009)

Justine was the best...and all the judges...all the other special judges wanted her in their kitchens....none would put their hands up for Julie or Chris...
Julie is a very ordinary cook...no time management...served up raw foods constantly...oh and anyone care about her sweating...hair and face...hands all over it...and then into the food...no thanks
Chris had some baggage....no way too many OZ woman would be buying his book with pig faces and feet as the main dish....oh and beef cheeks...give me a break...
the baggage....still living with the long time girlfriend, except hes broken off with her, shagging Julia, and apparently shagging another ...been bankrupt twice....has a commercial kitchen at home....and thousands of cook books for reference....3 dishes last meal and they were all meat....
could channel 10 have been looking and thinking...a whole lot of bad publicity coming our way...
Justine lost it the first time...she does not cook asian.....kicked out the 2 nd time...you guessed it ...they put the asian dishes up to her again...much as I liked her...she had a chance to do some research on the asian dishes...
Julie beat her with a thai dish...but it was supposed to be malaysian...????
so no matter what Julie does...no matter how badly she stuffs up...the theme is ...she will win it....
so I refuse to watch it tonight......


----------



## xyzedarteerf (19 July 2009)

the way i see it Julie will WIN regardless of how they both perform on the final.

1. she always riding the Family theme perfectly appealing to the public. = more audience more $$$
2. her book idea is very marketable family theme again. you have to look at it from the producers point of view, its like Idol why would you want a winner who can't sing. its all about getting profit from the book. 

i doubt Julie will get a cent out of the book deal.

Poh has some typical Asian theme book idea, which i think will not sell, why would you want that there are thousands of Asian cook books out there.

IMO Poh should have lost the Cake challenge. I believe that Justine had help from the Guest Chef hence she lost, whereas Poh was left on her own to complete the cake which the Judges had to consider.


SPOILER ALERT.





had some inside info last night about someone related to Julie yes she WON.
oh well will see what happens.


----------



## chode84 (19 July 2009)

I thought it was pretty bloody rigged. Julie has lost pretty much every challenge but they still won't send her home. They obviously think they can market her cookbook to more people.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (19 July 2009)

kincella said:


> the baggage....still living with the long time girlfriend, except hes broken off with her, shagging Julia, and apparently shagging another ..
> ....3 dishes last meal and they were all meat....




for minute there i thought you were referring to what Julia had at Wolverine's place.: hehehe.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (19 July 2009)

I'm getting mixed signals from Channel TEN here.

First they want us to loose weight with the Biggest Loser telling us how badly we eat making us feel guilty about putting butter on our food and how eating a piece of chocolate will result in 2 hours in the treadmill.

But...straight away with Master Chef they want us to eat chocolate add as much butter as you can add a sack full of sugar to anything we eat, you have to agree if you followed the show since it started most the contestants have gained a few pounds.


----------



## Miner (19 July 2009)

I am getting addicted this show as well .
However I am surprised to see Justin to get evicted and so Chris
The last show I felt it was Julia should be out. It was only because she gave such an eloquent description of her book (you wonder if a Chef should be  a good writer when failing in cooking) and Donna Hay probably cast her vote to retain her. Julia is so nervous that I am not confident to go to her restaraunt. 

Poh was good but she would not be the winner tonight. The judges will choose Julia. With so many good shows from her she will be less desperate and Julia will give her full tonight to win. 

Personally My vote is for Justin as No 1 (she is beautiful too and public profile is very important) and then my next vote goes for Chris (poor beer merchant).


----------



## michael_selway (19 July 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> the way i see it Julie will WIN regardless of how they both perform on the final.
> 
> 1. she always riding the Family theme perfectly appealing to the public. = more audience more $$$
> 2. her book idea is very marketable family theme again. you have to look at it from the producers point of view, its like Idol why would you want a winner who can't sing. its all about getting profit from the book.
> ...




Are you sure about this?

Thanks

MS


----------



## xyzedarteerf (19 July 2009)

michael_selway said:


> Are you sure about this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MS




that's what i heard, anyway Asian's have a bad track record in winning these type of reality shows so the odds are against Poh.


----------



## knocker (19 July 2009)

This show is trash, much like all tv nowdays.I watched 2 minutes and threw the tv off the balcony. What utter cr@p


----------



## knocker (19 July 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> I'm getting mixed signals from Channel TEN here.
> 
> First they want us to loose weight with the Biggest Loser telling us how badly we eat making us feel guilty about putting butter on our food and how eating a piece of chocolate will result in 2 hours in the treadmill.
> 
> But...straight away with Master Chef they want us to eat chocolate add as much butter as you can add a sack full of sugar to anything we eat, you have to agree if you followed the show since it started most the contestants have gained a few pounds.




They can double dip. star on this show then be a contestant on biggest loser. lol
Actually biggest losers are the ones who watch this krudd.


----------



## Calliope (19 July 2009)

knocker said:


> This show is trash, much like all tv nowdays.I watched 2 minutes and threw the tv off the balcony. What utter cr@p




Talk about trash...9 or 10 (I don't know which) is putting on a show for fat people called "Dance Your Ass Off."

I don't know whether the winners are to be the best dancers or the ones who lose the most weight off their backsides.


----------



## jono1887 (19 July 2009)

Calliope said:


> Talk about trash...9 or 10 (I don't know which) is putting on a show for fat people called "Dance Your Ass Off."
> 
> I don't know whether the winners are to be the best dancers or the ones who lose the most weight off their backsides.




I think its a combo of both... isnt that on 9 though. 

I don't think Julie should've won, oh well.... at least she gets that free trip to LA


----------



## Julia (19 July 2009)

Miner said:


> I am getting addicted this show as well .
> However I am surprised to see Justin to get evicted and so Chris
> The last show I felt it was Julia should be out. It was only because she gave such an eloquent description of her book (you wonder if a Chef should be  a good writer when failing in cooking) and Donna Hay probably cast her vote to retain her. Julia is so nervous that I am not confident to go to her restaraunt.



Miner:  it's Justine, not Justin.  And it's Julie not Julia.  Julia was eliminated several shows ago.






> Personally My vote is for Justin as No 1 (she is beautiful too and public profile is very important) and then my next vote goes for Chris (poor beer merchant).



Pretty pointless vote, as the competition tonight was between Julie and Poh, Justine having been eliminated.

I can't believe Julie has won this competition.  The only thing she really had going for her imo was her warm and fuzzy cookbook theme.
She was consistently emotional, flustered, sweaty and unbelievably messy.

Should have been a fight at the end between Justine and Chris.


----------



## skyQuake (19 July 2009)

Julia said:


> She was consistently emotional, flustered, sweaty and unbelievably messy.




You captured it perfectly. Call me cynical, but that *is* what makes good TV.


----------



## Temjin (19 July 2009)

@#%@#% Stupid competition was rigged at the end! 

Of course, we knew it already but didn't think it would ended up like this.

Why the judges HAD to taste Julie's first batch of chocolate sorbet and THEN advised her that it's bad and gave the "hint" to start over again??!! That's unfair! Poh never got that "mid-competition" tasting help. 

She also made TWO mistakes in the second with her chicken dish. Yes, it was more complex than Poh's one but those mistakes should be UNFORGIVEABLE! Yes again, Poh's dishes were simple and in fact, can be commonly ordered from many Chinese restaurants/cafes and is USUALLY "infamously" regarded as a cheaper dish among all the other menus. .Trust me, go and ask a Chinese about a Hainan Chicken dish and they would say, yeah, it's the cheaper alternative, but yummy one. 

Regardless, Poh did not make any mistake in her second round at all. 

@!#%# rigged, must be racists because it doesn't make sense to have a non-Australian to be the first MasterChef?


----------



## Largesse (19 July 2009)

Temjin said:


> @#%@#% Stupid competition was rigged at the end!
> 
> Of course, we knew it already but didn't think it would ended up like this.
> 
> ...





please don't pull the race card you twit.

it's rigged because the fat middle aged mother of three is going to sell more cook books then the younger contestant.

in terms of quality, poh comes in at best 3rd.
behind chris and justine


----------



## Buckeroo (19 July 2009)

Calliope said:


> Talk about trash...9 or 10 (I don't know which) is putting on a show for fat people called "Dance Your Ass Off."
> 
> I don't know whether the winners are to be the best dancers or the ones who lose the most weight off their backsides.




Yep, more reality TV crap.

This cheap TV is very shallow. Its simply amazing how low the contestants can go for notoriety and money. And I can't seem to understand why TV viewers get a kick out of watching someone get humiliated.

Come on people, stop watching this garbage, else the networks will never stop making it!! If everyone boycotted this crap, it may force the them to put some quality into their programming.

Cheers

P.S. I have to admit, I couldn't help it, I did crack up watching the preview for the fat lady dancing competition


----------



## Stan 101 (19 July 2009)

What a great show. Throughout the series, there were master classes and onsite kitchen training in restaurants offering technique in all aspects of food.

I belive Julie continued to stay in the comp due to her continually bettering herself and demonstrating the techniques taught to the group. She emphasised this in the final show several times by cooking the breasts on the bone (the greek guy's noted method of choice) and made excellent spinach spheres whilst also communicating this to the judges.

She was not the best cook there and many of the contestants came into the comp at a much higher level. Chris and Justine come to mind. The thing is Julie grew so much more than Chris and Justine which is easier to do starting from a homely style fare at the beginning of the comp.

Chris was clearly supierior yet from the shows, showed few of the techniques in the master classes. The dish he went out with was noted to be "tough" and was clearly not up to his usual standards.

Remember we never had the opportunity to taste and smell the dishes. Rarely were the judges harsh on the final edited filming and when they were, seemed to offer the criticism as motivation to the contestants.

Justine couldn't make a simple asian inspired dish and was eliminated. She had a masterclass on stir frying. She went away and then was back in the comp and failed again. It seems she didn't practice the style.

Poh seemed to use flavour bases that were to my taste and her presentations were often terrific. She made a blundering error on the last test tonight by disregarding the obviously detailed recipe and technique brief. I have no doubt that would have worked against her.

Temjin, you mentioned Julie was told about her sorbet being rough. Do you think the judges didn't offer Poh suggestions also? They proably were just edited out as they had no bearing or drama for the show. Also it's possible her flavour base was fine and to their pallet or a pleathora of other reasons we will never know.

We don't know the brief given to all contestants at many stages during the comp. One would also assume there would have been one on one time with the judges to have understanding of what was needed to stay in the comp.

So in summing, I think Julie was rewarded for tasty food, to listen, learn and the ability to demonstrate what she had been taught and show improvement.

I'd eat in her homely restaurant anytime.

cheers,


----------



## el caballo (19 July 2009)

Stan,

Well summarised review.  However, the culinary gods were with Julie tonight - in the taste test, had that fortuitous onion not also been in the pot, when she mistook the shallot for an onion, she would have forfeited many points and most certainly have lost.  Thems the breaks ...  It is an entertaining show - lets hope they don't mess with it too much in its next iteration and spoil its appeal.


----------



## Stan 101 (20 July 2009)

el caballo said:


> Stan,
> 
> Well summarised review.  However, the culinary gods were with Julie tonight - in the taste test, had that fortuitous onion not also been in the pot, when she mistook the shallot for an onion, she would have forfeited many points and most certainly have lost.  Thems the breaks ...  It is an entertaining show - lets hope they don't mess with it too much in its next iteration and spoil its appeal.




Ta, yes I do agree with your thoughts on the taste test. Pressure no doubt played a part.

What is the base for most braze dishes? First thing you go for is carrott, onion, celery, butter, oil, salt and pepper, bay leaf, stock and assorted hard herbs. I don't think either picked carrot, did they?

Yes, I like the concept and hope it does stay the same. I'd even like to see two master classes per week.

cheers,


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (20 July 2009)

This show depressed me a bit, reminded me how I can't cook!!
LOL
My gf has been all over my case since this show started.

I do support the underdog so happy to see Julie win, though she has got away with a few eliminations where I thought she was goonnnnneee!!!

Was disappointed that the 2 that got fast tracked to the finals (Lucas and Julia) couldn't put up a better fight


----------



## nomore4s (20 July 2009)

Julie shouldn't have made the final as I think she underperformed for nearly every test in the final week but she outperformed Poh tonight in the 3 tests, even if she was a bit lucky in the first one.

Poh made a few mistakes in that last challenge, not following the recipe was a mistake, she clearly didn't pay enough respect to the half pipe bit of that dish and I think it cost her.


----------



## Stan 101 (20 July 2009)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> This show depressed me a bit, reminded me how I can't cook!!
> LOL
> My gf has been all over my case since this show started.



 I feel for you. Maybe you could choose three dishes and cook them till you can knock them up in your sleep. Use timers on each step and jot it down in a notebook. If something is undercooked, refer back to the coking time and adjust a little next time. Cooking with an open bottle of red is one of life's luxuries.

It was suprising to see so many of the contestants burn food. If I was there under pressure I'd have timers running for everything 




> Was disappointed that the 2 that got fast tracked to the finals (Lucas and Julia) couldn't put up a better fight




Yes, both Lucas and Julia were rewarded and maybe we judged more harshley due to their months of prac with chefs in working kitchens. I really liked the ideas from young Julia. Lucas is the guy you want in charge of your classy BBQ. His ideas were robust and big!

cheers,


----------



## Miner (20 July 2009)

Miner said:


> I am getting addicted this show as well .
> 
> However I am surprised to see Justin to get evicted and so Chris
> 
> ...




And Finally the Winner is Julia - the messy one turned out to be the best one at right time.

I was so convinced that Poh will not be the winner that I went to dine in the Perth's most sought after restaraunt - Revolving C restaraunt. Why watch others just enjoy the lovely food yourself 
I returned home and saw inevitable happened - Julia won 

Extract from Ten website:

"_The other top 20 contestants and the chefs that have appeared on MasterChef watched as the judges delivered their verdict. Gary, Matt and Curtis gave Poh's dish 8 out of 10. George gave it 7 points. Poh finished with 75 points in total.

All four judges gave Julie 9 out of 10, making her Australia's first MasterChef. The contestants gathered around Julie to congratulate her_. "


----------



## skyQuake (20 July 2009)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/poh-wins-masterchef-australia/story-e6freuy9-1225751949200

Poh's winning recipe | The Daily Telegraph

AUSTRALIA'S culinary experts backed her and Poh Ling Yeow delivered, becoming the first contestant to win MasterChef Australia last night.


Hahhaha Daily telegraph got it wrong...


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (20 July 2009)

skyQuake said:


> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/poh-wins-masterchef-australia/story-e6freuy9-1225751949200
> 
> Poh's winning recipe | The Daily Telegraph
> 
> ...




Wasn't there a campaign to leak news versions each saying that Julie or Poh won to throw people off who the actual winner was?


----------



## skyQuake (20 July 2009)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> Wasn't there a campaign to leak news versions each saying that Julie or Poh won to throw people off who the actual winner was?




Looks like they tricked the Daily Telegraph's editors goooood. Hope its gets printed tomorrow haha


----------



## Miner (20 July 2009)

skyQuake said:


> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/poh-wins-masterchef-australia/story-e6freuy9-1225751949200
> 
> Poh's winning recipe | The Daily Telegraph
> 
> ...



SkyQuake

The page has been removed . Do not worry tomorrow Daily T will say it was just a joke to test the opinion


----------



## Miner (20 July 2009)

Julia said:


> Miner:  it's Justine, not Justin.  And it's Julie not Julia.  Julia was eliminated several shows ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Thanks Julia*

Thank God  I got your name correct 

When I studied  Shakespeare in my school days I often remember what he said : _Call Rose by any name Rose Remains Rose_. 
So If I called Julia to Julie my intention was Julie obviously. 

I got seriously mistaken by calling Justine (female) as Justin (male). English is a very difficult language for me . 

I  Do not understand how come Door and Moon are not pronounced same way. 

Why H is to be silent in Hour. 

Why Americans get away spelling draftsperson when we say draughtsperson. 

How come Christine or Christiana is  shortened as Chris and Christopher also shortened as Chris.  Then one who does not know which Chris is a male and which Chris is a female. Do not exonerate him or her and rather send to Iraq to work in camps. Just kidding. 

In all sincereity   *thanks for your note* and advise for  the lazyness in my spelling.


----------



## jbocker (20 July 2009)

While I didnt see many of the programs, I was very impressed by the helpfulness and guidance offered by the chefs and the food critic(s). 
When the program was first touted I was wondering if it was going to be a bunch of Gordon Ramsays fuming and belittling, telling everyone and everthing they were f-useless.

I didnt realise what a difference presentation is to a meal. Certainly adds a lot to the appeal and I enjoyed the 'art' 
(You see the way I serve up a pie and sauce now!)

I will be sure to watch more of the next series.


----------



## Agentm (20 July 2009)

Miner said:


> *Thanks Julia*
> 
> Thank God  I got your name correct
> 
> ...




lol

i think the tears were too much

if i won a show i would be a little more  excited about a 100k prize and a cookbook deal

as for a cook becoming a chef in a period of time these guys have had is debatable

i mean when you cant tell an onion from a shallot

miner.. i know its never over until the fat lady sings, and channel 10 proved that.. but i liked poh way better.. she smiled, she wasnt sweaty and didnt tend to cry over spilt milk..

i doubt if i would be traveling up the nsw mid coast to taste this chefs sweat and tears


----------



## gordon2007 (20 July 2009)

Miner said:


> And Finally the Winner is Julia - the messy one turned out to be the best one at right time."




I think a lot of people are forgetting that Poh was just as messy as Julia. She had been called out on that several times, even during last nights finals.


----------



## Duckman#72 (20 July 2009)

Julia said:


> I can't believe Julie has won this competition.  The only thing she really had going for her imo was her warm and fuzzy cookbook theme.She was consistently emotional, flustered, sweaty and unbelievably messy.
> 
> Should have been a fight at the end between Justine and Chris.




Hi Julia

To be fair to Julie - over the past 4 weeks none of the elimination rounds were judged on emotional state, sweat, work bench presentation and cleanliness. They are just opinion calls by you and others. 

You seem to be judging her as undeserving based on watching her cooking techniques rather than final presentation and taste. (And by the way there were plenty of contestants that were big on  sweating don't forget!!) I was disappointed to see Justine go as well.

It was a fantastic show. The judges hit the right tone, the contestants were honest and likeable (in the main).

I thought Chris and Julie would be more deserving as the final two. Chris was certainly more consistant over the course of the series. Poh has been all over the place including eviction.

The thing to remember is that it is ultimately a TV show, setting out a series of games for the contestants to play to finally get to one person. Is Julie the best chef? ..........probably not. But she was the one that played the games the best. Part of those games criteria included coming up with a vision of "life after Masterchef". Both Julie and Chris had very clear vision, Poh didn't. 

I find it very amusing that people all around the country are arguing about who should have won a cooking competion without tasting any of the food!!!       

Cheers

Duckman


----------



## xyzedarteerf (20 July 2009)

Largesse said:


> please don't pull the race card you twit.




people no personal attacks pleazzz....nothing to do with race all about marketability.



> it's rigged because the fat middle aged mother of three is going to sell more cook books then the younger contestant.




have to agree on this one 100%

Tom did the right thing by getting himself eliminated during the taste test he purposely said an ingredient that was not there, having participated once on a game show has opened my eyes on how fake and scripted tv shows are, nothing is what it seems its all about how to make things more dramatic or appealing nothing to do with reality at all.

having said all that Master Chef was a good show, i might audition on the next one and get you guys here some inside info...


----------



## springhill (20 July 2009)

Having thought about it this morning i am in no doubt that Poh threw the final, in the taste test she chose port as in ingredient when there were actually visible ingredients left to choose from ie. carrot, that was one of the first most obvious ingredients i spotted when the pot lid was opened, as well as olive oil, garlic, tomatoes etc etc. These guys have seen the proper chefs cook over and over and over again in the master classes and would know how they operate
Secondly, Poh puts her chocolate half pipe in the fridge, why? She had plenty of time to let it cool and set. These guys have tempered chocolate in the MC kitchen before, and she would know it sets differently in the fridge, as opposed to room temperature.

Best to make the reasons you 'lost' small, insignificant things that wouldnt get noticed hey, Poh?
Using the buzz word of the month, some would even say a 'brain snap'?
I think not, this show has been rigged for weeks, maybe from the start, and has taken the gloss off something i really enjoyed watching
I love buying cookbooks, but will most certainly not be buying Julie's, if nothing more than in protest. If Chris or Justine had;ve won id be more than happy to buy it, but i guess im not indicative of the majority of the population

My opinion only


----------



## nomore4s (20 July 2009)

springhill said:


> I love buying cookbooks, but will most certainly not be buying Julie's, if nothing more than in protest. If Chris or Justine had;ve won id be more than happy to buy it, but i guess im not indicative of the majority of the population




It's funny because Julies cookbook will be the only one I would buy, purely for the reason it would probably be the only one that I would actually cook from. My wife agrees with you though and refuses to buy it in protest - so I'm going to buy it for her for her birthday:.

I do agree though that Julie was not the best performed cook during the whole show and was extremely lucky to make the final week let alone the actual final show.

If anyone auditions for this show next season make sure you have a great cookbook idea as it will go a long way to helping you win


----------



## Temjin (20 July 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Temjin, you mentioned Julie was told about her sorbet being rough. Do you think the judges didn't offer Poh suggestions also? They proably were just edited out as they had no bearing or drama for the show. Also it's possible her flavour base was fine and to their pallet or a pleathora of other reasons we will never know.




I really don't have evidences to proof that the judges DID offer Poh suggestions, or rather, tasted her dishes and advised her (directly or indirectly) to make another batch of the base ingredient. 

I highly doubt you would have the evidences either because you said "probably" edited out for specific assumptions.

The fact remains that Julie DID receive help, at least twice, during the last round, suggested that she was given more direct help than Poh would have gotten. 

Like I said before, and like ALOT of people are saying on MasterChef forum (including both Julie and Poh's fans), what would have happened to Julie's dish if the judges DID NOT taste the chocolate sorbet. Of course, no one would have known the results anyway, and since none of us were there to taste it, we would have to rely on the truth told by the judges. 

Going outside the tastes, Julie have indeed made a lot of mistakes that even common day cookers like me found it unbelievable. 

Don't get me wrong. I'm not a fan of BOTH finalists and I actually only watched MasterChef a few times and not from the start till end. Poh did make mistakes as well and that she was too confident at what she did and messed things up too. The part on using Hanian Chicken was the worst. She should have strategise the dish to suit the judges' taste. (but then if the show was rigged in the first place, it doesn't really matter much anyway) 

Perhaps I was just naive enough to expect this was a fair, professional cooking competition show. The show is certainly more about telling a story, a drama, popularity and most important of all, ratings. Of course, certain people would not feel it that way, especially when they don't know how to cook. 

I'm not a professional chef, but I'm quite confident of my cooking skills. There are now other professional critics/eaters out there who are voicing the same opinion that Poh was a better cooker, but definitely not a great dramatic person who would attract fans. 

At the end of the story, we will never know the true story and life goes on.


----------



## kincella (20 July 2009)

funny how some will consider buying her cookbook...when on numerous occasions her food was not cooked....even something as simple as cooking fish...it was raw....pies were raw, lamb was raw...
good luck....with figuring out just how much time is required to cook her recipes...
I would be more interested in that chef's recipe for the special chocolate cake....and the other chefs....chocolate dessert...the last one....
and Julia did not know the difference between an onion and a shallot...
no Julia could not teach me anything...rather ordinary and pedestrian cooking
the Womens Weekly Cookbook series are  probably the best recipes you can find...and they are all tested by several cooks..to prove they work as instructed
I can probably download the recipes straight from the web site for free anyway...I do like recipe books....but only the very best chefs books
here is the chocolate mousse cake recipe
http://www.masterchef.com.au/chocolate-mousse-cake.htm
and the aria chocolate tart
http://www.masterchef.com.au/aria-chocolate-tart.htm


----------



## Duckman#72 (20 July 2009)

Wow!!! Talk about a conspiracy!!! If we only had a murder we could introduce it into an episode of Castle or Bones.

Channel 10 just took "normal" people and put them through a relatively short cooking course that happened to be televised.

I am perplexed at the level of animosity against Julie by people who have not tasted her food nor those of her competitors. I can see how people are suggesting that results were skewed to a more marketable person, but to suggest that Poh was actually in on it and "threw" the final! Please!!!!!

It was never designed to take a "nobody" and turn them into a 3 start Michelin chef in 2 months. As for the raw food, sure Julie made mistakes as did most of the contestants. Unfortunately for Chris, he produced his worst dishes for the final elimination round. 

Nomores - your comments about Chris being much more consistent over the course of the show is an interesting one. At no stage was it in the criteria that "the most consistent and best performing contestant would win". The contestants only had to pass each challenge as they came up. I'll give you a great example - who won the 2008 AFL Grand Final?  I don't remember you posting anything along the lines of......"we didn't deserve it, Geelong were clearly the better side all year!!!" 

One final thing for those in the conspiracy camp. If it was all rigged - why didn't they keep Justine in? A beautiful young blond should be more marketable than a middle aged, over weight mother of three? Men want to sleep with Justine or have a wife like her, women want to be her or look like her.

It is just a TV show everyone. Take a big deep breath.


----------



## Knobby22 (20 July 2009)

I agree Duckman. 

I heard the Greek chef, George talking on the radio this morning stated that the judges though Justine was probably the best cook but it was done by the dish prepared and just like a restaurant you live and die by the last dish you served.


I though what was good about this show was just how open the judges were. Julie was good at listening and pulling herself out of a hole. When she stuffed up the sorbet,she went and made a new one. That is why she won.
And isn't Matt Preston great!

Getting sick of all the negative waves and conspiracy theories that seem to permeate everything on this site at the moment.


----------



## nomore4s (20 July 2009)

Duckman#72 said:


> Nomores - your comments about Chris being much more consistent over the course of the show is an interesting one. At no stage was it in the criteria that "the most consistent and best performing contestant would win". The contestants only had to pass each challenge as they came up. I'll give you a great example - who won the 2008 AFL Grand Final?  I don't remember you posting anything along the lines of......"we didn't deserve it, Geelong were clearly the better side all year!!!"




lol, Julie did pull off a Hawthorn type win didn't she. And didn't you say Chris was more consistant over the whole series?

Julie no doubt performed when it mattered on a number of occasions, but she could have been eliminated a couple of times during the final week but scraped through and imo it was because of her cookbook idea giving her the edge. I also never said she couldn't cook only that she had underperformed in a few of the challenges, I actually like her type of food more then Chris or Pohs food.

Now also imo the cookbook is a big part of the end process and the producers have every right to take that into consideration in deciding who wins it.


----------



## Knobby22 (20 July 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Now also imo the cookbook is a big part of the end process and the producers have every right to take that into consideration in deciding who wins it.




I bet you, Poh and Chris bring out cookbooks also.


----------



## nomore4s (20 July 2009)

Knobby22 said:


> I bet you, Poh and Chris bring out cookbooks also.




I bet they do too.

I still think Julies cookbook idea helped her beat Chris to make the final considering she didn't even finish plating her dishes. But she did beat Poh fair and square in the final.


----------



## springhill (20 July 2009)

Duckman#72 said:


> I am perplexed at the level of animosity against Julie by people who have not tasted her food nor those of her competitors. I can see how people are suggesting that results were skewed to a more marketable person, but to suggest that Poh was actually in on it and "threw" the final! Please!!!!!




This is commercial TV we are talking about is it THAT out of the realms of possibility?
I dont see animosity towards Julie, just a bunch of people who seem to agree that she didnt deserve to be in the final 2
Poh is well known for turning on the water works, but yet she loses and not a single tear to be shed, almost like she knew beforehand 




Duckman#72 said:


> One final thing for those in the conspiracy camp. If it was all rigged - why didn't they keep Justine in? A beautiful young blond should be more marketable than a middle aged, over weight mother of three? Men want to sleep with Justine or have a wife like her, women want to be her or look like her.
> 
> It is just a TV show everyone. Take a big deep breath.




I dont agree with this, a good old teary eyed battling mother of 3, is far more marketable to the soppy bleeding heart masses, than a young hottie with her whole life ahead of her and job offers coming out her a-hole
Men wanna sleep with her
Women wanna scratch her eyes out


----------



## Duckman#72 (20 July 2009)

nomore4s said:


> I still think Julies cookbook idea helped her beat Chris to make the final considering she didn't even finish plating her dishes.




Hi Nomores 

I completely agree - but unlike others I can't see what the big deal is. The vision for the cookbook was part of the challenge for that elimination round. Hence Donna Hay's involvement in that week. 

They had to cook and present something from "their cookbook". Donna Hay even said herself that Julie's "homestyle" food should be presented in a rustic, no-frills manner, which is what she did (albeit by accident because she didn't have much time to plate up). 

Knobby i agree about the judges. They MADE the show. Just a wonderful mix of critical, emotional and educational assistance. At as for Matt - just a perfect example of not judging a book by its cover. I'm embarrassed to admit that my first impression was ...."what a bloated, pompous tosser". How wrong I was!!

Duckman

(PS Nomores - your position is very close to mine with regards to Chris. He was the pick for me. But I couldn't help but throw in the Hawthorn example!! By the way - can you get your boys to once and for all drop out of the race for 8th spot).


----------



## nomore4s (20 July 2009)

Duckman#72 said:


> (PS Nomores - your position is very close to mine with regards to Chris. He was the pick for me. But I couldn't help but throw in the Hawthorn example!! By the way - can you get your boys to once and for all drop out of the race for 8th spot).




Yeah Chris was pretty good.

The Hawks will be gone after games against Geelong & St Kilda in the next 3 weeks, we won't win either of them.


----------



## Agentm (20 July 2009)

Master Chef Recipes 2009.pdf


i uploaded the recipes if anyone is interested


----------



## Duckman#72 (20 July 2009)

springhill said:


> This is commercial TV we are talking about is it THAT out of the realms of possibility?



I can understand how easy it could be to manufacture a result from within the show, however I find it a real stretch to say that the competitors were in on it. Channel 10 would have too much goodwill to lose if it ever came out - and they could never be sure that it wouldn't come out.

As far as animosity is concerned - maybe too strong a word, but when we have people posting and saying that they would be not buying Julie's cookbook simply as a "sign of protest" it indicates a certain level of resentment towards Julie's win.



springhill said:


> I dont agree with this, a good old teary eyed battling mother of 3, is far more marketable to the soppy bleeding heart masses, than a young hottie with her whole life ahead of her and job offers coming out her a-hole
> Men wanna sleep with her
> Women wanna scratch her eyes out




Again - you might be right. Although on TV, radio and even here on ASF there has been a surprising amount of support for Justine. Everyone seemed to love her.

Duckman


----------



## xyzedarteerf (20 July 2009)

did anyone see Chris's face when Julie was announced as the winner, his face said it all its was like Bulshte WTF kinda look.
could not even get a smile out of Justine's face the whole finale..


----------



## Awesomandy (20 July 2009)

Duckman#72 said:


> The vision for the cookbook was part of the challenge for that elimination round. Hence Donna Hay's involvement in that week.




That's exactly my thought too. The fact is, Chris didn't have the best tasting food on the day, and he did not even attempt to address the cookbook vision part of the challenge. Donna asked him what he would do/change to make it more presentable, and he said he hasn't really thought about it. If you have a look at Donna's face at that point, it is clear that she was extremely unimpressed from that remark. On the other hand, while Julie's plates were unfinished, the food still tasted good, and she addressed the vision part of the challenge very well. In the end, while Chris is probably a better cook and is more consistent, Julie was the one who came up with the better answer to the challenge set for that day.



xyzedarteerf said:


> could not even get a smile out of Justine's face the whole finale..




It's probably better for her to not make it that far. Now she can concentrate on her cooking and career, rather than spending her time doing marketing and fulfuilling her contractual obligations of carrying the Master Chef title.


----------



## springhill (20 July 2009)

Awesomandy said:


> It's probably better for her to not make it that far. Now she can concentrate on her cooking and career, rather than spending her time doing marketing and fulfuilling her contractual obligations of carrying the Master Chef title.




An excellent point, when she was eliminated the first time, her remark in the car was that she had gotten everything out of the show that she wanted to. Which seemed odd to me at the time but now makes sense, but IMO she wasn't fazed about not winning, but was happy that her name was up in lights infront of the countries top chefs
Matt Moran was falling over himself to recruit her


----------



## trinity (20 July 2009)

Julie served uncooked fish, a puddle pie and still managed to win.  The judges came around and told her that her sorbet was grainey, so she had a chance to do it all again.  Whereas, during the tasting, Poh's sorbet was found to be grainy.  The judges should not have tasted/intervene during the finale.

Though I thoroughly enjoyed the series, I do think the judging criteria has to be improved.  Weights need to be introduced, for example: taste 50% score, presentation 25%, others 25%.


----------



## Stan 101 (20 July 2009)

Agentm said:


> Master Chef Recipes 2009.pdf
> 
> 
> i uploaded the recipes if anyone is interested





Thank you


Interesting that the malay fish dish consists of a pre bought curry paste. ewwww


----------



## bunyip (20 July 2009)

springhill said:


> Unfortunately with Chris gone, TV's best show has just gone to mud..... If you average out the performances over the entire show it should've been Chris v Justine
> Re: Julie, how many times can someone complain about messing things up, as well as being in the bottom 3 and still make it to the final?
> I never thought of Chris as arrogant, maybe a little smug & confident in his abilities, but he won time after time and, hell, the guy can cook!
> If i could choose anyones restaurant to eat at out of all the contestants it would be Chris'! Opinions on this?




Yeh, the bloke can cook all right, and if the contest was judged on consistency then he probably would have won.

But if I went to a restaurant and found that a scruffy looking bastard like him was the cook, I wouldn't be game to touch the food!


----------



## Temjin (20 July 2009)

trinity said:


> Julie served uncooked fish, a puddle pie and still managed to win.  The judges came around and told her that her sorbet was grainey, so she had a chance to do it all again.  Whereas, during the tasting, Poh's sorbet was found to be grainy.  The judges should not have tasted/intervene during the finale.
> 
> Though I thoroughly enjoyed the series, I do think the judging criteria has to be improved.  Weights need to be introduced, for example: taste 50% score, presentation 25%, others 25%.




Heh this argument has been used for a billion times now and surprisingly enough, most would dismiss it and claim Poh also HAD a chance when the judges came to her and say her sorbet was messed up too, but she insist on going ahead and not remaking it. Of course, all of these were done behind scene as those people are claiming (without giving hard evidences) and thus, the competition was fair and square. 



			
				Duckman#72 said:
			
		

> As far as animosity is concerned - maybe too strong a word, but when we have people posting and saying that they would be not buying Julie's cookbook simply as a "sign of protest" it indicates a certain level of resentment towards Julie's win.




It's interesting when you look at it this way and I was genuinely surprised I wasn't the only one who felt that way as well. (and only after watching MasterChef for a limited number of episodes, like no more than 4!!) NO ONE can denial the level of resentment out there. Perhaps it was deliberately done to stir up things to generate publicity and ratings?  

Regardless, it would be interesting to watch the development of these two contestants over time. Poh is currently regarded to have a much better marketing potential for obvious reasons.


----------



## trinity (20 July 2009)

> Regardless, it would be interesting to watch the development of these two contestants over time. Poh is currently regarded to have a much better marketing potential for obvious reasons.




Yeah, we'll revisit this thread a year or so on from today, and see how Julie, Chris, Justine, Poh and the rest of the group do.


----------



## jono1887 (20 July 2009)

Anyone surprised that they've already started to dig into their private lives already...

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,25808019-5012980,00.html 



> MasterChef Poh Ling Yeow's poses nude for artist David Bromley


----------



## Julia (20 July 2009)

Miner said:


> *Thanks Julia*
> 
> Thank God  I got your name correct
> 
> ...



Miner, my apologies.  I should have realised English isn't your first language.

It certainly is a difficult language.

PS    try    :    laziness


----------



## jono1887 (20 July 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Interesting that the malay fish dish consists of a pre bought curry paste. ewwww




The recipes that don't have the name of the dish over the picture are actually from master chef - the others, including the one that included the pre-bought paste are advert recepes from Campbells or Coles.


----------



## Stan 101 (21 July 2009)

Temjin said:


> I really don't have evidences to proof that the judges DID offer Poh suggestions, or rather, tasted her dishes and advised her (directly or indirectly) to make another batch of the base ingredient.
> 
> I highly doubt you would have the evidences either because you said "probably" edited out for specific assumptions.
> 
> The fact remains that Julie DID receive help, at least twice, during the last round, suggested that she was given more direct help than Poh would have gotten.




Temjin, of course I don't have proof but common sense told me there was a hell of a lot of editing throughout the series. Things get removed when edited.
Hey, to me the show was enjoyable entertainment. I was happy to smile with whoever won the comp. It's a nice change to TV shows about murder and other terrible crime. Likewise with bitching and criticizing or so I thought. 


I think you will find in future that all contestants received a lot of help in many of the processes of many of the dishes. You only need to look at their knife skills to know the majority still lack fundamental skills.

Anyways, at the end of this report, one of the judges goes some way to answer your sorbet conspiracy. http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,25812953-5012980,00.html



The courier mail may be involved in this sorbet conspiracy, too so I will reserve judgement until we can get the judges to confess all they know after water torture or endless re runs of the Brady Bunch.


----------



## Agentm (21 July 2009)

the attraction of the show is that all contestants are positive to each other and have to grapple with the emotions of wanting to win and being eliminated.. very high emotions, great reactions and "beautiful" (overused to the max) results

freemantle media are going from strength to strength in their current corporate structure, they have gone through amazing changes, all good imho.... these shows were overlooked, laughed at and ignored for years by the very "safe" networks here, but now they are listening and learning that to miss the market costs you big time in the ratings.. so they are finally understanding what these shows can do..  and its "beautiful" to see that dick from the uk.. the abusing chef getting slammed to oblivion in the process..

i anticipate freemantle will continue to drive forward and be frontrunners for a while longer..


----------



## Temjin (21 July 2009)

Stan 101 said:


> Temjin, of course I don't have proof but common sense told me there was a hell of a lot of editing throughout the series. Things get removed when edited.
> Hey, to me the show was enjoyable entertainment. I was happy to smile with whoever won the comp. It's a nice change to TV shows about murder and other terrible crime. Likewise with bitching and criticizing or so I thought.
> 
> 
> ...




And why would they do it knowing it would stir up such a debate? (perhaps it was done on purpose to generate publicity after all!) If they want to silence the critics, they should release the unedit version and show exactly Poh DID receive the SAME amount of help through tasting and recommending her to redo it. Of course, it didn't matter if she redid it or not. 

Yes, it's common sense for editting to be done, but like I said, there is no proof at the moment and I can't speak for others who still believe the show was rigged. 

Damn, these shows are good at manipulating people.


----------



## Buckeroo (21 July 2009)

Agentm said:


> the attraction of the show is that all contestants are positive to each other and have to grapple with the emotions of wanting to win and being eliminated.. very high emotions, great reactions and "beautiful" (overused to the max) results
> 
> freemantle media are going from strength to strength in their current corporate structure, they have gone through amazing changes, all good imho.... these shows were overlooked, laughed at and ignored for years by the very "safe" networks here, but now they are listening and learning that to miss the market costs you big time in the ratings.. so they are finally understanding what these shows can do..  and its "beautiful" to see that dick from the uk.. the abusing chef getting slammed to oblivion in the process..
> 
> i anticipate freemantle will continue to drive forward and be frontrunners for a while longer..




Sorry Agentm, but I can't hold back...your making me very very queezy - think I'm going to vomit.

Cheers


----------



## Miner (21 July 2009)

Julia said:


> Miner, my apologies.  I should have realised English isn't your first language.
> 
> It certainly is a difficult language.
> 
> PS    try    :   * laziness*




I committed  error this time on purpose.

I am guessing you must have been either a strict School principal in one of the grammar schools or still an English professor doing part time trading 

Thanks again. If there is no arguments or a bit of vigilant eyes then there is no forum in ASF. Happy Trading as market is now hopefully turning back to good news


----------



## Julia (21 July 2009)

Miner said:


> I committed  error this time on purpose.



Why would you do that?



> I am guessing you must have been either a strict School principal in one of the grammar schools or still an English professor doing part time trading



Neither.  I just value the reasonable use of the language.

And I find it detracts from understanding the sense of a post if it's necessary to continually have to work out what a word is supposed to be.

As someone said on the Spelling and Grammar thread, it indicates a lack of respect for the people who will be reading what you write if you can't be bothered checking that what you've written is OK.


----------



## Buckeroo (22 July 2009)

Julia said:


> Why would you do that?
> 
> 
> Neither.  I just value the reasonable use of the language.
> ...




You don't by any chance get payed by ASF to improve the tone of the site?

Honestly, I think you should, I have to admit I tend to curb my ramblings a little & try to use spell checker to the max if your on the thread.

Cheers


----------



## Calliope (22 July 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> You don't by any chance get payed by ASF to improve the tone of the site?
> 
> Honestly, I think you should, I have to admit I tend to curb my ramblings a little & try to use spell checker to the max if your on the thread.
> 
> Cheers




Spell check is no help if you write "your' instead of "you're".  It should have picked up "payed".

Cheers.


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 July 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> You don't by any chance get payed by ASF to improve the tone of the site?
> 
> Honestly, I think you should, I have to admit I tend to curb my ramblings a little & try to use spell checker to the max if your on the thread.
> 
> Cheers




She should be!! 

What is the equivalent of a "National Treasure" on a forum website?   (Not saying anything about your age, Julia!)

In my opinion, she has easily been in my Top Three Most Important Contributors to the ASF site over the past 5 years.    

How do I determine this?

a) Longevity - Julia has consistently been posting over that time period.

b) Social Values - in a forum about "money, accumulation and wealth" Julia provides us with a  social conscience. She has clearly defined (and in my opinion) common sense values that are based on "good old human decency" regardless of cultural and religious beliefs.

c) Posting Topics - Julia posts on a wide variety of topics, and despite admitting to not always knowing a great deal about certain issues makes valuable contributions.

and most importantly....

d) Influence and Respect - as demonstrated by Buckaroo, Julia makes people stop,think and consider their posts before submitting. In my opinion there have been plenty of members that have posted far more than Julia over the past 5 years that have influenced far fewer people.    

I am a huge admirer of Julia's participation here on ASF!! 

This has clearly nothing to do with the thread topic, so Mods - feel free to move it. 

Duckman


----------



## Julia (22 July 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> You don't by any chance get payed by ASF to improve the tone of the site?
> 
> Honestly, I think you should, I have to admit I tend to curb my ramblings a little & try to use spell checker to the max if your on the thread.
> 
> Cheers



Oh dear, sorry Buckeroo.   I don't mean to be picky.
And, sadly, no I don't get paid  by ASF!! (Now, there's a thought.....)
I do tutor illiterate adults so suppose I'm constantly aware of spelling, grammar etc.   

And I recall a comment by Joe a long time ago, asking ASF members to take care with spelling etc, because this reflects on the overall quality of the site.
I think that's right, and maybe something we owe Joe for producing this forum for us to enjoy.

Duckman,  I'm touched (and a bit embarrassed) by your kind comments.
Thank you so much.  

One of the great things about ASF is the genuine sense of community and friendship some of us have come to enjoy.   I remember, e.g., your delight when you announced the expectation of your last child.  It's just nice to share stuff like that.

I shall be in danger of waffling so will shut up.
Thanks again.

Julia


----------



## Agentm (22 July 2009)

cookin up a storm of luv in this thread

so much good feeling..

come on guys .. group hug


----------



## Miner (24 July 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> Sorry Agentm, but I can't hold back...your making me very very queezy - think I'm going to vomit.
> 
> Cheers




Dear Buckeroo

Should I comment on your expression on Agentm's post ?

Not really  since you are so knowledgable  I am not reproducing the famous speech of Brutus here. 

 I have to check my spellings because some one is watching with a big stick 

I am not a medico. But I will  see chemist  for my indigestion if I feel to vomit so as to  leave the ASF clean from   Master Chef's cooking . Choice is yours Your Honour


----------



## Buckeroo (24 July 2009)

Miner said:


> Dear Buckeroo
> 
> Should I comment on your expression on Agentm's post ?
> 
> ...




I wondered when I'd get a pizzling on this - and I'd say well deserved.

My apologies Agentm.

Cheers


----------



## Miner (24 July 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> I wondered when I'd get a pizzling on this - and I'd say well deserved.
> 
> My apologies Agentm.
> 
> Cheers




While Agentm is yet to respond your post, I must say You have honestly showed to be a good hearted person Buckeroo in our land of Kangaroos . 

Let us move on, play some good cricket to defeat the POMs  and do some *good cooking* with gas  in next week's  stock market. 

Have a wonderful weekend too.


----------



## sam76 (26 July 2009)

what does she actually do on the show????

Gary does most of the hosting and is, quite frankly, better at it.

I can't believe she was actually a judge in HK  

WTF does she know about food 

I say get rid of her

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/story/0,28383,25835861-5016681,00.html


----------



## berbouy (26 July 2009)

any truth to the rumour that 2 more series are on the way for channel 10-it was a winner for channel 10 so strike while the griddle is hot


----------



## Mad Mel (26 July 2009)

sam76 said:


> I say get rid of her




...or at least, her clothes.


----------



## sam76 (26 July 2009)

Mad Mel said:


> ...or at least, her clothes.




Ya reckon'?

Mate, i've seen better down at the fish market on a Saturday morning....


----------



## Prospector (26 July 2009)

Poh was always the better chef, and as the title of the program suggests, Poh should have won.  However, when Julia brought out the idea of her cookbook, and Donna Hay said she would buy it, then it was obvious that Julia was going to win.

For those who suggest that her sweating should have put people off, did you notice the sweat marks on Chris' hat!  And for those who tuned in late to the program, Chris should have been eliminated immediately on 2 separate occasions.  Once he produced a chicken meal that had blood in it (and a great source of food poisoning and a 'no-no' by anyone who does any cooking at all, let alone a chef) and in another meal he grabbed some leaves from a tree, not knowing what they were (he was in Hong Kong) and used them to steam the meal.  Not good enough.  

I guess in summary, while I thought Poh was the Master Chef, I would never consider buying her book, but I would buy Julie's book.

Wow Julia, I am blushing on your behalf!


----------



## sam76 (11 September 2009)

sam76 said:


> what does she actually do on the show????
> 
> Gary does most of the hosting and is, quite frankly, better at it.
> 
> ...




Good to see she was dumped.

She was a waste of space...

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/story/0,28383,26059371-10229,00.html


----------



## jbocker (28 September 2009)

I liked the series of Masterchef, but I WONT be watching the celebrity version. These people get enough air play, and I have no interest in watching them cook. 
I hate 'celebrity' shows, at times it is more about keeping the celebrity busy because they are on massive retainer wages by the stations.
And another thing that pips me are the current event shows that run articles about the celebrity shows (and others) during their timeslot -in essence it is just one big advertisement/promo to their own televised show. 

..and whats with the stupid ad that keeps bobbing up in the corner during other programs. Are they becoming bigger and more distrating?? 

What it does, is drive me to look at what you guys are saying on the ASF. Which is a good thing. Please keep me entertained folks, I cannot count on TV anymore.


----------



## Nyden (28 September 2009)

jbocker said:


> I liked the series of Masterchef, but I WONT be watching the celebrity version. These people get enough air play, and I have no interest in watching them cook.
> I hate 'celebrity' shows, at times it is more about keeping the celebrity busy because they are on massive retainer wages by the stations.
> And another thing that pips me are the current event shows that run articles about the celebrity shows (and others) during their timeslot -in essence it is just one big advertisement/promo to their own televised show.
> 
> ...




I may watch it for sheer spectacle value. What on Earth is Anna Bligh doing there ?!


----------



## jbocker (28 September 2009)

Nyden said:


> I may watch it for sheer spectacle value. What on Earth is Anna Bligh doing there ?!




Making PollyWaffle!

(you can add Pollies to that list in my previous post).


----------



## kenny (28 September 2009)

jbocker, if you can't find anything on the Internet to keep you entertained then you have a serious problem! 

It seems like it gets easier to be called a "celebrity" every time it's used.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## Nyden (28 September 2009)

jbocker said:


> Making PollyWaffle!
> 
> (you can add Pollies to that list in my previous post).




She isn't even a celebrity! She's a bloody politician. God, what next - Kevin Rudd on Big Brother? At least we'd then have proof of his abusive ways, though 

Maybe I can go on the show as well, being that about 50-odd people know of me on ASF. That qualifies me as an F-List Celebrity, I believe. At the very least, I could make it on Dancing with the Stars though!


----------



## jono1887 (28 September 2009)

Nyden said:


> She isn't even a celebrity! She's a bloody politician. God, what next - Kevin Rudd on Big Brother? At least we'd then have proof of his abusive ways, though




Hahaah... don't you think that would censored if it was to happen? :


----------



## craigj (30 June 2010)

seriously no one has made scones before?
who is going to win and can we bet on it?


----------



## Julia (30 June 2010)

It was a bit ludicrous after all the sophisticated (often weird) dishes they're served up, that none of them could make something as basic as a scone!

I reckon the winner will be either Marion or Alvin.  Both pretty good cooks and both seem decent people.  I can't stand Jonathan.


----------



## springhill (30 June 2010)

Julia said:


> It was a bit ludicrous after all the sophisticated (often weird) dishes they're served up, that none of them could make something as basic as a scone!
> 
> I reckon the winner will be either Marion or Alvin.  Both pretty good cooks and both seem decent people.  I can't stand Jonathan.




IMO, Julia, Marion is the only one that appeals to the public, and will sell cook books, TV shows and gossip magazines.
After all this is the only thing this show is about. Not alot to do with culinary skills.


----------



## newbie trader (1 July 2010)

Hopefully either Marion or Jonathan!


----------



## craigj (3 July 2010)

yeah marion looks the natural choice to win
so in these competitions means she probably will miss out


----------



## newbie trader (8 July 2010)

Marion is out. Game on.


----------



## Julia (8 July 2010)

That was just amazing.  She was so widely picked to be the overall winner.
Seems tough to send her home on the basis of one satay sauce, but I suppose that's the only way they can work it.


----------



## gordon2007 (8 July 2010)

I heard her mention her boyfriend was a wine merchant. Can anyone tell me what exactly a wine merchant is?


----------



## CanOz (8 July 2010)

gordon2007 said:


> I heard her mention her boyfriend was a wine merchant. Can anyone tell me what exactly a wine merchant is?




 A Merchant is someone who wholesale's or retails something....he deals in wine.

CanOz


----------



## newbie trader (8 July 2010)

Julia said:


> That was just amazing.  She was so widely picked to be the overall winner.
> Seems tough to send her home on the basis of one satay sauce, but I suppose that's the only way they can work it.




I thought that the satay sauce may have given Marion the upper hand as she has to a great extent learnt what she knows from her mother (who is Thai? Correct me if i'm wrong) and i'm sure she has made it before. But well deserved by Aaron. His sauce looked better and obviously tasted better. He seems to be very good at 'pulling things out of the hat' when under pressure.


----------



## nomore4s (8 July 2010)

I've got a suspicion that the challenge was geared in her favour.


----------



## jancha (8 July 2010)

nomore4s said:


> I've got a suspicion that the challenge was geared in her favour.




Was thinking the same thing.
Jonathon just happened to use the nuts (forget what they were called) a few weeks ago with another chef. As he stated he wouldn't have known either what nut it was if not for that.
The judges would know what strengths each contestants hold & give certain contestants an edge.
Just on performance alone i think Callum should have got the boot even if he was in the winning team.


----------



## craigj (9 July 2010)

what did i say a week ago
marion should win so in these type of comps she wont

they geared the comp to suit her the final decision was subjective they wanted to put her thru but realised that would be cheating


----------

